# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Ijini (T1, Domgy), home robot, Innovative Play Lab, Goyang, Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Innovative Play Lab

Contributor - ROOBO

'Domgy' is the brand name in China

vimeo.com/user53904033

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DOMGY intelligent pet robot

Published on Jun 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Domgy, an AI pet robot from Beijing startup ROOBO"

by Lora Kolodny
June 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Domgy the robo pet

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Tom's Guide goes hands-on with Domgy, an artificially intelligent robo pet that will recognize your face.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Domgy the pet robot

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> ROOBO, a fast-growing hardware and AI startup headquartered in Beijing, recently unveiled a prototype of its newest product, a “pet robot” called Domgy.

----------


## Airicist

'i-JINi (Domgy)' product presentation

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Smart Home Robot i-JINI Presentation on September 21st 2016, held in Beijing China

----------


## Airicist

DOMGY intelligent pet robot

Published on Nov 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 13, 2018

----------

